# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  وحشاني ...بقلم/شاعر الرومانسية

## شاعر الرومانسية

*وحشاني* 



وحشاني نظـــرة عنيــــك

وحشاني لمسـة ايديــــك

وحشاني ضحكة شفايفك

                      والسحر اللى فعنيك 



من يوم قلبك ما غاب ... 
وعنــيــا سهــــرانيــــن
والله انــــا قلبـي داب ...
 م الشوق ومن الحنين
بشتــاق لعنيك ليلاتي

ف كلامي وف سكاتي

أه لو تســـمع أهـــاتي

                 جيالك .. بتناديك



عارفك فاكـــر هوايا ...
 وبعادك غصب عنك
لو حتى مش معايا ... 
أنا قلبي جـوة منـك
سلام مني لعيونك

عايش وحيد بدونك

بدعيلك الله يصونك

           ويجـمع قلبي بيــك

----------


## طارق المملوك

اخى الحبيب شاعر الرومانسية
اسعدنى كثيرا ان اكون اول المارين بقصيدتك
كم رومانسي انت يا شاعر الرومانسية كلماتك البسيطة تقول مباشرة ما فى قلبك
انتظر الجديد دائما سلمت يداك

----------


## محمد إسماعيل سلامه

جميل شعر العاميه هذا يا شاعر الرومانسية
رغم أنني لا أحبذ قولك (شكاتي ) في قصيدتك
لأنها من صميم اللغة العربيه ..ليست من العاميه في شيء
تحياتي لك
أخوك
محمد إسماعيل سلامه

----------


## إحساس شاعر

> *وحشاني*





> وحشاني نظـــرة عنيــــك
> 
> وحشاني لمسـة ايديــــك
> 
> وحشاني ضحكة شفايفك
> 
> والسحر اللى فعنيك 
> 
> 
> ...











*في كل دمعة من أدمعي 
في كل قطرة من دمي 
في كل شهيق وزفير 
في كل كلمة وضحكة 
في كل اطلالة أمل 
في كل تنهيدة ووجل 
في كل موجةِ بحر 
أجد هناك حبكِ 
أجد صوتكِ وسحركِ 
أجدكِ أنتي 
يا حنان الانوثة 
لا تظني أني أبكي على نفسي 
فدموعي لن تشنقني أو تنحرني وياليتها 
ولاتظني أني نادم 
على ذرة عشق وهبتها لكِ 
أو على بذرة شوق غرستها في قلبكِ 
أو على قلبي الذي منحتكِ أياه 
نعم منحتكِ قلبي 
وهاهو يغمره حنان الانوثة 
وما أنا الا جسد 
يكسيني ظلم الزمن 
وتنير حياتي ظلمة الحزن 
أنفاسي آه القهر 
ونبضاتي أوجاع الالم 
وجدت كل هذه متآمره عليّ 
ولم تختار قتلي واغتيالي 
بل بقائي أعاني 
اختارت أن تراني أذوب 
كشمعة الحب لها لهب 
والشوق لانحلالها السبب 
وقلبي 
كم أغبطه 
لا بل أحسده 
لا بل أحقد عليه 
لا بل أشفق على نفسي 
فكنت أظن أني سأعيش من دونه 
لكني صدمت به حين احتجت اليه 
بأنه اختار حنان الانوثة 
وترك كياني يعاني فراقكِ 
تلفحه نيران الحسره 
ويتخبط في بحور الخيالات 
تهزأ به الامنيات 
وتغني له الآهات 
ألحاناً هي أشبه بالنحيب 
وترانيم سماعها تعذيب 
أحن لسماع نبضات قلبكِ عند سماعها 
تلك النبضات التي كان قلبي يرقص على وقعها 
وتجذب رأسي ليسكن على صدرك 
فيصل حنان الانوثة لكل نقطه في جسدي 
وفجأه 
استيقظ لأجد ما يحتويني ليس سوى 
أشواك ذكريات



فائق احترامى وتقديرى



اسير النبض


*

----------


## reem266

بجد جميل الشعر تبعك وانت جميل

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

أحسنت أخي الشاعر الرقيق شاعر الرومانسية
كلمات جميلة و خفيفة تصلح لأن تغني لعذوبتها
دمت بخير
و كل عام و انت بخير
د. جمال

----------


## nariman

شاعر الرومانسيه
أحييك بشده اسلوبك أكثر من رائع وفعلا كلماتك ممكن تبقى أغنيه جميله
خالص تحياتى 
ناريمان

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> اخى الحبيب شاعر الرومانسية
> اسعدنى كثيرا ان اكون اول المارين بقصيدتك
> كم رومانسي انت يا شاعر الرومانسية كلماتك البسيطة تقول مباشرة ما فى قلبك
> انتظر الجديد دائما سلمت يداك


اخى الكريم .. سعدت بتشريفك لكلماتى واعتز جدا برأيك ووصل كلماتى لقلبك
فتقبل منى خالص شكرى وامتنانى ::

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> جميل شعر العاميه هذا يا شاعر الرومانسية
> رغم أنني لا أحبذ قولك (شكاتي ) في قصيدتك
> لأنها من صميم اللغة العربيه ..ليست من العاميه في شيء
> تحياتي لك
> أخوك
> محمد إسماعيل سلامه


اهلا بك اخى الكريم فى صفحاتى..
سعدت بأراك .. كما سعدت سابقا بكتابتك
ولكن
ماوجة اعتراضك على كلمة "كاتى " والتى اشعر انها كلمة من اللغة العربية يراضفها "صمتى " باللغة الفصحى
ختاما لك منى خالص المنى ،،، وارقى الشكر ::

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *في كل دمعة من أدمعي* 
> 
> *في كل قطرة من دمي* 
> *في كل شهيق وزفير* 
> *في كل كلمة وضحكة* 
> *في كل اطلالة أمل* 
> *في كل تنهيدة ووجل* 
> *في كل موجةِ بحر* 
> *أجد هناك حبكِ* 
> ...


تواجد مميز اخى العزيز،،،
فلك منى خالص الشكر ،،، ولقلمك كل التقدير

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> بجد جميل الشعر تبعك وانت جميل


الاخت ،،،ريم
دعينى اشكر حضورك وردك الرقيق ..

وتقبلى منى خالص امتنانى لشخصك الرقيق ::

----------


## رشا

كلامك رقيق جدا يا شاعر وبسيط جدا مع بساطتة معانية جميلة جدا انا حبيت القصيدة جدا ::

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> كلامك رقيق جدا يا شاعر وبسيط جدا مع بساطتة معانية جميلة جدا انا حبيت القصيدة جدا


رشروش ،،،

اشكرك على تلك الكلمات الرقيقة .. والحضور الرائع

وشرف لى حبك لكلماتى البسيطة ..

لك منى خالص شكرى وامتنانى ،،،

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

أسرني أبداع أطرائك ، ولايسعني ألا أن أقول لك ، دمت بكل مانتمناه لك0

----------


## حتة سكرة

*اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه  يا  شاعر 

حلوة قوي  قوي  كأنك   كاتبها بقلبك  

حلوة  قوي   عجبتني جدا

تحياتي ليك*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> أسرني أبداع أطرائك ، ولايسعني ألا أن أقول لك ، دمت بكل مانتمناه لك0


شكرا لمرورك واطراءك الرقيق ، يا ......
معلش بس ياترى ممكمن اعرف معنى النيك نيم بتاعك اية ::

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه  يا  شاعر 
> 
> حلوة قوي  قوي  كأنك   كاتبها بقلبك  
> 
> حلوة  قوي   عجبتني جدا
> 
> تحياتي ليك*


شكرا لرقتك عزيزتى ،، حته سكرة ::  

وتعبير كاتبها بقلبك دة ..تشبيه شاعرى جدا ... يدل انك كاتبة جامدة ::  

شكرا مرة تانية لتواجدك الرقيق ودمت  بكل خير ::

----------


## loly_h

كلمات غايه فى الرقه
والجمال,,, والتنسيق
اهنيك على اختيارك
كلماتك,,, وبانتظار المزيد
من هذه اللألىء المضيئه ::

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> كلمات غايه فى الرقه
> والجمال,,, والتنسيق
> اهنيك على اختيارك
> كلماتك,,, وبانتظار المزيد
> من هذه اللألىء المضيئه


اشكرك على كلماتك البديعة ... 
واتمنى ان تلقى كلماتى دوما اعاجابك ....
فلا تحرمين من تواجدك بين صفحاتى،،،

وتقبلى منى وافر الشكر والامتنان*10*

----------

